# Need input on final choices for lighting a 40 gallon long tank



## art_t (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm running a "low tech" tank with no CO2. A very kind person on this forum recommended a good light option for me, and I'm very happy I listened to them. Right now I have 108 watts over my 75g aquarium and I can't believe how beatifully everything is growing in. Two of the bulbs are 5,500 k and one bulb is somewhere around 6,500k. I could bump my wattage up to 120, if I need to. I did add root tabs last week, which probably helps. In fact if this keeps up someday I may attempt a higher tech tank...someday.


----------



## comet (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Since our tanks have different heights I'll have to wait for someone to reply that can help determine the lighting I need. 
You did give me the idea to switch out one of the T10s for a different bulb. I'll see what suggestions come back for me.
Thanks, and good luck with your tank. And yes, I agree, people here are amazingly nice.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

You could use a single 54 watt T5HO light, hanging about 6-8 inches above the tank, and you would likely have about the right amount of light for a non-CO2 tank. Don't even think about using two 54 watt T5HO bulbs! Since you don't want really high light, you don't have to look for really great reflectors either. If you find a single bulb fixture that has a more conventional flat polished reflector, instead of the typical clip on parabolic, highly polished aluminum reflector, that should work too, and might work when located right on top of the tank. I just noticed tonight that Catalina has "retrofit" kits, one, as I recall, is a single tube T5HO fixture. That could do it, if you can make a simple box-like housing for the kit.


----------



## comet (Jun 10, 2006)

*To Hoppy*

Hoppy, Thank you for the reply, but please reread my post. 
I already have a 48 inch double bulb light strip which can use different sized bulbs according to the mfg.

My questions were about whether or not to use the tube fluorescent bulbs. And what type if used, and would two 40W bulbs be too much.
Or to gut the fixture and add in spiral compact fluorescent bulbs to achieve the light level I'm looking for.

Your suggestions are always welcomed and appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You may already know this, but the smaller the diameter of the bulb, the more efficient it is. The smaller the # after the "T" the smaller the diameter of the bulb. T5HOs are currently one of the most efficient flourescent bulbs on the common market, and the latest technology.

I'd go with either T5, T5HO, or T8s, personally. If you've already got some fixtures that are compatible with T8 bulbs, that's the direction I'd lean. 

I'd shoot for around 80 watts of light with T8 bulbs, 100 watts with T10, or 60 watts with T5, 40 watts with T5HO (or as Hoppy suggested, one 54watt T5HO should work well).


----------



## comet (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks Hoppy and lauraleellbp for taking the time to help!

I found out from Perfecto Mfg. that the two 48" 40W T10 Eclipse bulbs that came with the fixture are 5200K. 


So, I am looking to switch to Hagen's 40W *T8* Life-Glo 2 bulbs with a 6700K rating.


The manufacturer, Hagen, contacted me and said they have switched over this bulb from T10 to T8s recently.

Right now, I can only find this bulb in a T10 size in 40W.
I have a manager at Petsmart looking into whether or not they can get the T8s in for me. According to Hagen they are readily available and they should be able to.

With the high polished aluminum reflector and two T8 Life-Glo 2 bulbs I should be good to go!
Will let you know what the outcome is about getting the T8s.
PS. Fosters and Smith's site with this bulb has a little note about the change in size, but can't guarantee they can ship you the T8s which surprised me.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+8066+12765&pcatid=12765


----------



## comet (Jun 10, 2006)

*There are no T8s for Life-Glo2 bulb*

I originally posted, "So, I am looking to switch to Hagen's 40W T8 Life-Glo 2 bulbs with a 6700K rating.
The manufacturer, Hagen, contacted me and said they have switched over this bulb from T10 to T8s recently."

I was misinformed about the T8 size.

The same Hagen's representative just called me and she had the wrong information in her "older" book showing only T8 size for this bulb which is why she thought the t8 was readily available and she also checked with their warehouse to confirm this.
The transition was from T8s to T10s. So only T10 size is available now for 36 and 48" bulbs. 
 I did contact Drs. Foster and Smith to let them know that their website is showing incorrect information about the transition.

So, now, can anyone suggest a different type of T8 sized bulb that would work for the low/medium light set up I am looking for?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That's a weird swap, going from T8 to T10? Seems like they're going backwards...

I'm a little unclear what you're asking at this point, though- are you asking for what color (kelvin) bulb to get?

If you're going with a 2-bulb Hagen Glo fixture with T8s, I'd personally get one Power Glo bulb and one Life Glo bulb.


----------



## S&KGray (Nov 12, 2008)

Since you have a 48" 2 bulb fixture that can take any of these types T8/T10/T12, I would go with T8 bulbs as lauraleellbp suggested. Those are the most efficient out of the 3 types.

As far as which T8 bulbs this is highly debatable and includes personal preference. I suggest going with one bulb that has peaks in the blue and red areas of the spectrum which are best for photosynthesis such as this or this and one bulb that will make everything look good (colorwise) to *you*. I suggest getting a Philips F32T8/TL865 or F32T8/DX (Daylight Deluxe) from Home Depot.


----------



## comet (Jun 10, 2006)

My final decision is to go with 1 40W T8 Aqua-Glo
and 1 32W T8 Philips Daylight Deluxe.

lauraleellbp,
I agree that it seems like a backwards move to go from T8s to T10s. 
Thanks again for your time and input. You're always a great help.

S&KGray,
I found the Philips brands you mentioned in my Home Depot. The sales person said the only difference between the two were the CRI ratings. One 86 and the other 85. Both had 6500K ratings. And one only came in a 10 pack and the other in a two pack.
Thanks so much for your reply and help. You made my choice much easier.

And thanks again Hoppy for your help too.


----------



## comet (Jun 10, 2006)

*New info on Glo-Life 2 T8 bulbs*

A representative from Petsmart's Corporate Office called me today about my inquiry to the availability of the Hagan Glo-Life 2 bulbs in T8 size.
She told me their Marketing Dept. contacted Hagen and were told that they only market the T8 size in Canada as they feel there is no real market for them in the U.S. 
She also said that even though they do have Petsmart stores in Canada, their stores do not stock it.
I've sent an email off to Dr. Foster and Smith's customer service to see if they found out anything yet.
I'm wondering if they have heard this same thing from Hagen.

So, do you think there would be a market for these bulbs in a T8 size here in the U.S.???


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

comet said:


> So, do you think there would be a market for these bulbs in a T8 size here in the U.S.???


Most people upgrade lights by going to T5, because it is the latest and greatest, and undoubtably gives the most light per watt. That means the market for T8 special aquarium bulbs is very limited. T8 bulbs are used in a lot of ceiling lights, so there are many T8 bulbs available now, ranging from about 3700K to 4100K to 6500K and including "Plant Gro" type bulbs, which tend to look reddish lavender when lit. So, I don't think it would pay anyone to sell special aquarium rated T8 bulbs. Also, several years ago people found that ordinary hardware store T8 bulbs will grow plants very well, so why spend extra for aquarium bulbs.


----------



## comet (Jun 10, 2006)

Those are very good points! I just happen to like this light over my low tech 20 long. And I'm guessing the co. tries to accommodate the type of light strips being sold... Thanks again Hoppy. Wish I could hold all your knowledge in my brain. :confused1:


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Aqua-glo bulbs appear a bit dimmer than power-glo bulbs, in my experience at least. I like 10,000k bulbs, generally they are more whitish than the bluish 18000k bulbs.


----------



## S&KGray (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes they do appear dimmer because aqua-glo bulbs peak in the blue and red areas of the spectrum with only a small peak in the green/yellow. Great for photosynthesis but not very good for viewing. Power-glo bulbs peak in the blue, green, very high in yellow, with a very small peak in the red.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

comet said:


> from my previous thread on June 4,
> "I would like to keep it as a low light tank. *No* CO2


I am doing the same thing now. Tried 85watts over my 29 gallon tank until I saw the electric bill go up. Tried the diy Co2 and hated the smell of it. 


comet said:


> Size of tank is;
> 48 1/4" L, 12 3/4" W, 16 7/8" H
> I purchased a used/like new Perfect-a-light Double Bright 48" light strip, high polished aluminum reflector. It came with two 40W, T10 Eclipse Natural Daylight fluorescent bulbs. Perfecto mfg. K rating for the 24" daylight, and that's 5200.


I am finding that the color spectrum is more important than the wattage for most plants. The wpg rule is outdated for it is based on T12 bulbs and those aren't used my many anymore. They don't get as much light to the bottom of the tank as the smaller tubes do.

It has a good kelvin rating thus it may work. If not you might try to to add a small light strip to it.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

comet said:


> My final decision is to go with 1 40W T8 Aqua-Glo and 1 32W T8 Philips Daylight Deluxe.


I am thinking of doing something similar for my 30in long tank. At the moment I have a 20w T8 Philips Daylight bulb, 20w T8 Zoo Med Ultra daylight bulb and Life-Glo2. I am planning on replacing the Philips bulb with a 18,000k bulb to bring out the colors of the fish more. The power-glo and aqua-glo are 18,000k.

Have you tried getting an independent pet store to order bulbs for you? Googled Power-glo and found the 48in T8 here. here
It is cheaper on line than in petsmart for me. 

Can't wait to see the results!!


----------

